# Gizmodo: E Cigs Put Out Carcinogens



## devdev

http://gizmodo.com/study-some-e-cigs-put-out-tobacco-like-levels-of-carci-1571501156


----------



## Gizmo

Oi this is no good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Gizmo said:


> Oi this is no good



Yeah this ruined my day as well. Especially the bit about the dripping


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks for the good read devdev, but this I have to say is my favourite part of it all -


> Neither the "doctor", the NY Times, nor Gizmodo show any evidence that this was a scientific per-reviewed study. So it proves NOTHING.
> 
> No science = No proof
> 
> This "doctor" tested a few "e-cigs" that they modified to work in ways that they were not intended to work. Improper use of ANYTHING can cause harm.
> Study not per-reviewed. No scientific "backup" of study. If others can not reproduce there is no proof it is true.
> 
> Gizmod is starting to sound/read like the National Enquirer.


??




Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vapegerm

Hi All, what is your take on this?

Just a lot of hot air?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Well, I am sure we all knew that ecigs would not be risk free. But we will have to see.. We still not pumping 4000+ chemicals into our system.. So I don't know..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

vapegerm said:


> Hi All, what is your take on this?
> 
> Just a lot of hot air?



Exactly like @Metal Liz said above - not worth taking notice of until proven. The mere fact that I feel so much better after quitting and started to vape is enough positive evidence for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Exactly @johan! I feel like a whole new person after a little over a month 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/04/b...gens.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytimes

The original New York Times article gives a bit more detail and is a bit less doom and gloom. The big issue is still that we need time for the research to catch up and the facts to emerge. 

If the research is indeed published, it should make for an interesting read. Many journals like to sensationalize results to get a few headlines and up circulation. What has been said thus far is very vague and does not mention things such as which products were tested and which compounds release the formaldehyde. It might end up being the PG only; or the rubber seals in the tanks for that matter. Previous studies have also made grievous mistakes such as the study claiming e-liquids give off many carcinogens etc. which ended up only being very specific liquids from one particular company.

The journal mentioned is indeed peer-reviewed and I believe it has a reasonably good reputation. I would not get overly excited yet and as @Gizmo said, we knew vaping would not be completely risk free.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

I think the net result is that Ecigs are safer than cigarettes. I have personally noticed huge benefits in the short to medium term since I stopped analogs.

I guess there may be merit to the claim that using high voltage rigs to super heat the liquid could be dangerous. Considering that you are inhaling the byproduct of a chemical reaction, it would be logical to see how additional heat could cause some of those chemical components to change into possibly toxic carbon based compounds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vapegerm

I cycled 60km yesterday and would not have made it on my 40 a day stinky habit before!
I am feeling great and I am loving my new hobby

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

When I read the article I also felt very downbeat.
Thanks for posting it @devdev - we need to know all we can on this topic.
And we need to watch these types of studies, as they evolve.

I have always wondered why many think that vaping is pretty harmless (including myself). I know vaporising liquid is not as intense as combustion in a cigarette, but lets face it, a liquid is being transformed into vapour, which needs quite a lot of heat. And not sure what else is transformed or released in this process... 

When I make a 0.7 ohm coil and fire it on my mech, it is very very hot, even the top cap of my dripper gets very hot. 

You see where I'm going....

Anyway, until more studies are done - I am comfortable believing a few of the qualified folk internationally that have said that they think vaping is an order of magnitude safer than smoking. So that means around 100 times safer. I'll take that for now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rex_Bael

I was thinking now, if heat alone ends up being the problem, I am sure someone with a bit of ingenuity can come up with a pocket sized nebulizer http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nebulizer

It would be a whole new ball-game though since the liquid would not be vapourized through heat, but through ultra-sonic vibration or by using compressed air.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo

Jeez, Rex, that is ingenious!


----------



## johan

Exactly @Rex_Bael like those fountain foggers that brakes up water in minute particles looking like "steam" but in cold form, it's very energy hungry devices though.


----------



## Rex_Bael

Reading a bit more and surprisingly enough, the original e-cig did use the nebulizing principles: "Hon Lik, a Chinese pharmacist, is credited with the invention of the electronic cigarette. In 2003, he came up with the idea of using a piezoelectric ultrasound-emitting element to vaporise a pressurized jet of liquid containing nicotine diluted in a propylene glycol solution."

It seems it was replaced by the heating element due to it not being efficient enough.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Rex_Bael said:


> I was thinking now, if heat alone ends up being the problem, I am sure someone with a bit of ingenuity can come up with a pocket sized nebulizer http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nebulizer
> 
> It would be a whole new ball-game though since the liquid would not be vapourized through heat, but through ultra-sonic vibration or by using compressed air.



I've been wondering about that every day we nebulize my daughter


----------



## Rex_Bael

@annemarievdh It was the nebulizer we used for my son that's had me wondering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

devdev said:


> Yeah this ruined my day as well. Especially the bit about the dripping



Lektiet verdriet??? ????

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Riaz

this is deeply disturbing news, but like @Silver mentioned, we all know that vaping is not harmless

it is a helluva lot safer than smoking analogs

so to choose between analogs and vaping, you know the answer to that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

If I want to be 100% safe then I need to start vaping bi-distilled water after all my 316 equipment been in an autoclave for sterilization an add an air purifier on my atty's air intake.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ollypop

Interesting read. 

But I find this forum and people sharing their experiences with vaping a far more interesting read. I don't need to tell you that a lot of people on here have written about how much better they feel after giving up the stinkies. Vaping may not be healthy but it is definitely healthier than smoking. 

I'd rather take the word of actual vapers, people who actually use them. People who have felt better after vaping. Not some scientist who has never smoked. Not some scientist who could be getting funding in return for certain results. 

Sure it may not be as healthy as totally quitting. But it beats a burning paper stick filled with tar soaked leaves. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Die Kriek

The author of the report himself says that if he had to choose between an e-cig and an analogue, he would choose the e-cig every time, but clean air is better. While I do agree with that statement most of the way he forgot to mention how much fun vaping is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

For me it is a no brainer

Here is the list of ingredients in E-cig liquid
Propylene Glycol
Vegetable Glycerine
Nicotine
Food flavourings (some of these can contain more ingredients, but I haven't seen with more than 5 or so)


Here is a list of ingredients in cigarettes (before combustion)
Acetanisole
? Acetic Acid
? Acetoin
? Acetophenone
? 6-Acetoxydihydrotheaspirane
? 2-Acetyl-3- Ethylpyrazine
? 2-Acetyl-5-Methylfuran
? Acetylpyrazine
? 2-Acetylpyridine
? 3-Acetylpyridine
? 2-Acetylthiazole
? Aconitic Acid
? dl-Alanine
? Alfalfa Extract
? Allspice Extract,Oleoresin, and Oil
? Allyl Hexanoate
? Allyl Ionone
? Almond Bitter Oil
? Ambergris Tincture
? Ammonia
? Ammonium Bicarbonate
? Ammonium Hydroxide
? Ammonium Phosphate Dibasic
? Ammonium Sulfide
? Amyl Alcohol
? Amyl Butyrate
? Amyl Formate
? Amyl Octanoate
? alpha-Amylcinnamaldehyde
? Amyris Oil
? trans-Anethole
? Angelica Root Extract, Oil and Seed Oil
? Anise
? Anise Star, Extract and Oils
? Anisyl Acetate
? Anisyl Alcohol
? Anisyl Formate
? Anisyl Phenylacetate
? Apple Juice Concentrate, Extract, and Skins
? Apricot Extract and Juice Concentrate
? 1-Arginine
? Asafetida Fluid Extract And Oil
? Ascorbic Acid
? 1-Asparagine Monohydrate
? 1-Aspartic Acid
? Balsam Peru and Oil
? Basil Oil
? Bay Leaf, Oil and Sweet Oil
? Beeswax White
? Beet Juice Concentrate
? Benzaldehyde
? Benzaldehyde Glyceryl Acetal
? Benzoic Acid, Benzoin
? Benzoin Resin
? Benzophenone
? Benzyl Alcohol
? Benzyl Benzoate
? Benzyl Butyrate
? Benzyl Cinnamate
? Benzyl Propionate
? Benzyl Salicylate
? Bergamot Oil
? Bisabolene
? Black Currant Buds Absolute
? Borneol
? Bornyl Acetate
? Buchu Leaf Oil
? 1,3-Butanediol
? 2,3-Butanedione
? 1-Butanol
? 2-Butanone
? 4(2-Butenylidene)-3,5,5-Trimethyl-2-Cyclohexen-1-One
? Butter, Butter Esters, and Butter Oil
? Butyl Acetate
? Butyl Butyrate
? Butyl Butyryl Lactate
? Butyl Isovalerate
? Butyl Phenylacetate
? Butyl Undecylenate
? 3-Butylidenephthalide
? Butyric Acid]
? Cadinene
? Caffeine
? Calcium Carbonate
? Camphene
? Cananga Oil
? Capsicum Oleoresin
? Caramel Color
? Caraway Oil
? Carbon Dioxide
? Cardamom Oleoresin, Extract, Seed Oil, and Powder
? Carob Bean and Extract
? beta-Carotene
? Carrot Oil
? Carvacrol
? 4-Carvomenthenol
? 1-Carvone
? beta-Caryophyllene
? beta-Caryophyllene Oxide
? Cascarilla Oil and Bark Extract
? Cassia Bark Oil
? Cassie Absolute and Oil
? Castoreum Extract, Tincture and Absolute
? Cedar Leaf Oil
? Cedarwood Oil Terpenes and Virginiana
? Cedrol
? Celery Seed Extract, Solid, Oil, And Oleoresin
? Cellulose Fiber
? Chamomile Flower Oil And Extract
? Chicory Extract
? Chocolate
? Cinnamaldehyde
? Cinnamic Acid
? Cinnamon Leaf Oil, Bark Oil, and Extract
? Cinnamyl Acetate
? Cinnamyl Alcohol
? Cinnamyl Cinnamate
? Cinnamyl Isovalerate
? Cinnamyl Propionate
? Citral
? Citric Acid
? Citronella Oil
? dl-Citronellol
? Citronellyl Butyrate
? itronellyl Isobutyrate
? Civet Absolute
? Clary Oil
? Clover Tops, Red Solid Extract
? Cocoa
? Cocoa Shells, Extract, Distillate And Powder
? Coconut Oil
? Coffee
? Cognac White and Green Oil
? Copaiba Oil
? Coriander Extract and Oil
? Corn Oil
? Corn Silk
? Costus Root Oil
? Cubeb Oil
? Cuminaldehyde
? para-Cymene
? 1-Cysteine Dandelion Root Solid Extract
? Davana Oil
? 2-trans, 4-trans-Decadienal
? delta-Decalactone
? gamma-Decalactone
? Decanal
? Decanoic Acid
? 1-Decanol
? 2-Decenal
? Dehydromenthofurolactone
? Diethyl Malonate
? Diethyl Sebacate
? 2,3-Diethylpyrazine
? Dihydro Anethole
? 5,7-Dihydro-2-Methylthieno(3,4-D) Pyrimidine
? Dill Seed Oil and Extract
? meta-Dimethoxybenzene
? para-Dimethoxybenzene
? 2,6-Dimethoxyphenol
? Dimethyl Succinate
? 3,4-Dimethyl-1,2 Cyclopentanedione
? 3,5- Dimethyl-1,2-Cyclopentanedione
? 3,7-Dimethyl-1,3,6-Octatriene
? 4,5-Dimethyl-3-Hydroxy-2,5-
Dihydrofuran-2-One
? 6,10-Dimethyl-5,9-Undecadien-
2-One
? 3,7-Dimethyl-6-Octenoic Acid
? 2,4 Dimethylacetophenone
? alpha,para-Dimethylbenzyl Alcohol
? alpha,alpha-Dimethylphenethyl Acetate
? alpha,alpha Dimethylphenethyl Butyrate
? 2,3-Dimethylpyrazine
? 2,5-Dimethylpyrazine
? 2,6-Dimethylpyrazine
? Dimethyltetrahydrobenzofuranone
? delta-Dodecalactone
? gamma-Dodecalactone
? para-Ethoxybenzaldehyde
? Ethyl 10-Undecenoate
? Ethyl 2-Methylbutyrate
? Ethyl Acetate
? Ethyl Acetoacetate
? Ethyl Alcohol
? Ethyl Benzoate
? Ethyl Butyrate
? Ethyl Cinnamate
? Ethyl Decanoate
? Ethyl Fenchol
? Ethyl Furoate
? Ethyl Heptanoate
? Ethyl Hexanoate
? Ethyl Isovalerate
? Ethyl Lactate
? Ethyl Laurate
? Ethyl Levulinate
? Ethyl Maltol
? Ethyl Methyl Phenylglycidate
? Ethyl Myristate
? Ethyl Nonanoate
? Ethyl Octadecanoate
? Ethyl Octanoate
? Ethyl Oleate
? Ethyl Palmitate
? Ethyl Phenylacetate
? Ethyl Propionate
? Ethyl Salicylate
? Ethyl trans-2-Butenoate
? Ethyl Valerate
? Ethyl Vanillin
? 2-Ethyl (or Methyl)-(3,5 and 6)-Methoxypyrazine
? 2-Ethyl-1-Hexanol, 3-Ethyl -2 -
Hydroxy-2-Cyclopenten-1-One
? 2-Ethyl-3, (5 or 6)-Dimethylpyrazine
? 5-Ethyl-3-Hydroxy-4-Methyl-2 (5H)-Furanone
? 2-Ethyl-3-Methylpyrazine
? 4-Ethylbenzaldehyde
? 4-Ethylguaiacol
? para-Ethylphenol
? 3-Ethylpyridine
? Eucalyptol
? Farnesol
? D-Fenchone
? Fennel Sweet Oil
? Fenugreek, Extract, Resin, and Absolute
? Fig Juice Concentrate
? Food Starch Modified
? Furfuryl Mercaptan
? 4-(2-Furyl)-3-Buten-2-One
? Galbanum Oil
? Genet Absolute
? Gentian Root Extract
? Geraniol
? Geranium Rose Oil
? Geranyl Acetate
? Geranyl Butyrate
? Geranyl Formate
? Geranyl Isovalerate
? Geranyl Phenylacetate
? Ginger Oil and Oleoresin
? 1-Glutamic Acid
? 1-Glutamine
? Glycerol
? Glycyrrhizin Ammoniated
? Grape Juice Concentrate
? Guaiac Wood Oil
? Guaiacol
? Guar Gum
? 2,4-Heptadienal
? gamma-Heptalactone
? Heptanoic Acid
? 2-Heptanone
? 3-Hepten-2-One
? 2-Hepten-4-One
? 4-Heptenal
? trans -2-Heptenal
? Heptyl Acetate
? omega-6-Hexadecenlactone
? gamma-Hexalactone
? Hexanal
? Hexanoic Acid
? 2-Hexen-1-Ol
? 3-Hexen-1-Ol
? cis-3-Hexen-1-Yl Acetate
? 2-Hexenal
? 3-Hexenoic Acid
? trans-2-Hexenoic Acid
? cis-3-Hexenyl Formate
? Hexyl 2-Methylbutyrate
? Hexyl Acetate
? Hexyl Alcohol
? Hexyl Phenylacetate
? 1-Histidine
? Honey
? Hops Oil
? Hydrolyzed Milk Solids
? Hydrolyzed Plant Proteins
? 5-Hydroxy-2,4-Decadienoic Acid delta-Lactone
? 4-Hydroxy-2,5-Dimethyl-3(2H)-Furanone
? 2-Hydroxy-3,5,5-Trimethyl-2-Cyclohexen-1-One
? 4-Hydroxy -3-Pentenoic Acid Lactone
? 2-Hydroxy-4-Methylbenzaldehyde
? 4-Hydroxybutanoic Acid Lactone
? Hydroxycitronellal
? 6-Hydroxydihydrotheaspirane
? 4-(para-Hydroxyphenyl)-2-Butanone
? Hyssop Oil
? Immortelle Absolute and Extract
? alpha-Ionone
? beta-Ionone
? alpha-Irone
? Isoamyl Acetate
? Isoamyl Benzoate
? Isoamyl Butyrate
? Isoamyl Cinnamate
? Isoamyl Formate, IsoamylHexanoate
? Isoamyl Isovalerate
? Isoamyl Octanoate
? Isoamyl Phenylacetate
? Isobornyl Acetate
? Isobutyl Acetate
? Isobutyl Alcohol
? Isobutyl Cinnamate
? Isobutyl Phenylacetate
? Isobutyl Salicylate
? 2-Isobutyl-3-Methoxypyrazine
? alpha-Isobutylphenethyl Alcohol
? Isobutyraldehyde
? Isobutyric Acid
? d,l-Isoleucine
? alpha-Isomethylionone
? 2-Isopropylphenol
? Isovaleric Acid
? Jasmine Absolute, Concrete and Oil
? Kola Nut Extract
? Labdanum Absolute and Oleoresin
? Lactic Acid
? Lauric Acid
? Lauric Aldehyde
? Lavandin Oil
? Lavender Oil
? Lemon Oil and Extract
? Lemongrass Oil
? 1-Leucine
? Levulinic Acid
? Licorice Root, Fluid, Extract
and Powder
? Lime Oil
? Linalool
? Linalool Oxide
? Linalyl Acetate
? Linden Flowers
? Lovage Oil And Extract
? 1-Lysine]
? Mace Powder, Extract and Oil
? Magnesium Carbonate
? Malic Acid
? Malt and Malt Extract
? Maltodextrin
? Maltol
? Maltyl Isobutyrate
? Mandarin Oil
? Maple Syrup and Concentrate
? Mate Leaf, Absolute and Oil
? para-Mentha-8-Thiol-3-One
? Menthol
? Menthone
? Menthyl Acetate
? dl-Methionine
? Methoprene
? 2-Methoxy-4-Methylphenol
? 2-Methoxy-4-Vinylphenol
? para-Methoxybenzaldehyde
? 1-(para-Methoxyphenyl)-1-Penten-3-One
? 4-(para-Methoxyphenyl)-2-Butanone
? 1-(para-Methoxyphenyl)-2-Propanone
? Methoxypyrazine
? Methyl 2-Furoate
? Methyl 2-Octynoate
? Methyl 2-Pyrrolyl Ketone
? Methyl Anisate
? Methyl Anthranilate
? Methyl Benzoate
? Methyl Cinnamate
? Methyl Dihydrojasmonate
? Methyl Ester of Rosin, Partially Hydrogenated
? Methyl Isovalerate
? Methyl Linoleate (48%)
? Methyl Linolenate (52%) Mixture
? Methyl Naphthyl Ketone
? Methyl Nicotinate
? Methyl Phenylacetate
? Methyl Salicylate
? Methyl Sulfide
? 3-Methyl-1-Cyclopentadecanone
? 4-Methyl-1-Phenyl-2-Pentanone
? 5-Methyl-2-Phenyl-2-Hexenal
? 5-Methyl-2-Thiophene-carboxaldehyde
? 6-Methyl-3,-5-Heptadien-2-One
? 2-Methyl-3-(para-Isopropylphenyl) Propionaldehyde
? 5-Methyl-3-Hexen-2-One
? 1-Methyl-3Methoxy-4-Isopropylbenzene
? 4-Methyl-3-Pentene-2-One
? 2-Methyl-4-Phenylbutyraldehyde
? 6-Methyl-5-Hepten-2-One
? 4-Methyl-5-Thiazoleethanol
? 4-Methyl-5-Vinylthiazole
? Methyl-alpha-Ionone
? Methyl-trans-2-Butenoic Acid
? 4-Methylacetophenone
? para-Methylanisole
? alpha-Methylbenzyl Acetate
? alpha-Methylbenzyl Alcohol
? 2-Methylbutyraldehyde
? 3-Methylbutyraldehyde
? 2-Methylbutyric Acid
? alpha-Methylcinnamaldehyde
? Methylcyclopentenolone
? 2-Methylheptanoic Acid
? 2-Methylhexanoic Acid
? 3-Methylpentanoic Acid
? 4-Methylpentanoic Acid
? 2-Methylpyrazine
? 5-Methylquinoxaline
? 2-Methyltetrahydrofuran-3-One
? (Methylthio)Methylpyrazine (Mixture Of Isomers)
? 3-Methylthiopropionaldehyde
? Methyl 3-Methylthiopropionate
? 2-Methylvaleric Acid
? Mimosa Absolute and Extract
? Molasses Extract and Tincture
? Mountain Maple Solid Extract
? Mullein Flowers
? Myristaldehyde
? Myristic Acid
? Myrrh Oil
? beta-Napthyl Ethyl Ether
? Nerol
? Neroli Bigarde Oil
? Nerolidol
? Nona-2-trans,6-cis-Dienal
? 2,6-Nonadien-1-Ol
? gamma-Nonalactone
? Nonanal
? Nonanoic Acid
? Nonanone
? trans-2-Nonen-1-Ol
? 2-Nonenal
? Nonyl Acetate
? Nutmeg Powder and Oil
? Oak Chips Extract and Oil
? Oak Moss Absolute
? 9,12-Octadecadienoic Acid (48%)
And 9,12,15-Octadecatrienoic Acid (52%)
? delta-Octalactone
? gamma-Octalactone
? Octanal
? Octanoic Acid
? 1-Octanol
? 2-Octanone
? 3-Octen-2-One
? 1-Octen-3-Ol
? 1-Octen-3-Yl Acetate
? 2-Octenal
? Octyl Isobutyrate
? Oleic Acid
? Olibanum Oil
? Opoponax Oil And Gum
? Orange Blossoms Water, Absolute, and Leaf Absolute
? Orange Oil and Extract
? Origanum Oil
? Orris Concrete Oil and Root
Extract
? Palmarosa Oil
? Palmitic Acid
? Parsley Seed Oil
? Patchouli Oil
? omega-Pentadecalactone
? 2,3-Pentanedione
? 2-Pentanone
? 4-Pentenoic Acid
? 2-Pentylpyridine
? Pepper Oil, Black And White
? Peppermint Oil
? Peruvian (Bois De Rose) Oil
? Petitgrain Absolute, Mandarin Oil and Terpeneless Oil
? alpha-Phellandrene
? 2-Phenenthyl Acetate
? Phenenthyl Alcohol
? Phenethyl Butyrate
? Phenethyl Cinnamate
? Phenethyl Isobutyrate
? Phenethyl Isovalerate
? Phenethyl Phenylacetate
? Phenethyl Salicylate
? 1-Phenyl-1-Propanol
? 3-Phenyl-1-Propanol
? 2-Phenyl-2-Butenal
? 4-Phenyl-3-Buten-2-Ol
? 4-Phenyl-3-Buten-2-One
? Phenylacetaldehyde
? Phenylacetic Acid
? 1-Phenylalanine
? 3-Phenylpropionaldehyde
? 3-Phenylpropionic Acid
? 3-Phenylpropyl Acetate
? 3-Phenylpropyl Cinnamate
? 2-(3-Phenylpropyl)Tetrahydrofuran
? Phosphoric Acid
? Pimenta Leaf Oil
? Pine Needle Oil, Pine Oil, Scotch
? Pineapple Juice Concentrate
? alpha-Pinene, beta-Pinene
? D-Piperitone
? Piperonal
? Pipsissewa Leaf Extract
? Plum Juice
? Potassium Sorbate
? 1-Proline
? Propenylguaethol
? Propionic Acid
? Propyl Acetate
? Propyl para-Hydroxybenzoate
? Propylene Glycol
? 3-Propylidenephthalide
? Prune Juice and Concentrate
? Pyridine
? Pyroligneous Acid And Extract
? Pyrrole
? Pyruvic Acid
? Raisin Juice Concentrate
? Rhodinol
? Rose Absolute and Oil
? Rosemary Oil
? Rum
? Rum Ether
? Rye Extract
? Sage, Sage Oil, and Sage
Oleoresin
? Salicylaldehyde
? Sandalwood Oil, Yellow
? Sclareolide
? Skatole
? Smoke Flavor
? Snakeroot Oil
? Sodium Acetate
? Sodium Benzoate
? Sodium Bicarbonate
? Sodium Carbonate
? Sodium Chloride
? Sodium Citrate
? Sodium Hydroxide
? Solanone
? Spearmint Oil
? Styrax Extract, Gum and Oil
? Sucrose Octaacetate
? Sugar Alcohols
? Sugars
? Tagetes Oil
? Tannic Acid
? Tartaric Acid
? Tea Leaf and Absolute
? alpha-Terpineol
? Terpinolene
? Terpinyl Acetate
? 5,6,7,8-Tetrahydroquinoxaline
? 1,5,5,9-Tetramethyl-13-Oxatricyclo(8.3.0.0(4,9))Tridecane
? 2,3,4,5, and 3,4,5,6-
Tetramethylethyl-Cyclohexanone
? 2,3,5,6-Tetramethylpyrazine
? Thiamine Hydrochloride
? Thiazole
? 1-Threonine
? Thyme Oil, White and Red
? Thymol
? Tobacco Extracts
? Tochopherols (mixed)
? Tolu Balsam Gum and Extract
? Tolualdehydes
? para-Tolyl 3-Methylbutyrate
? para-Tolyl Acetaldehyde
? para-Tolyl Acetate
? para-Tolyl Isobutyrate
? para-Tolyl Phenylacetate
? Triacetin
? 2-Tridecanone
? 2-Tridecenal
? Triethyl Citrate
? 3,5,5-Trimethyl -1-Hexanol
? para,alpha,alpha-Trimethylbenzyl Alcohol
? 4-(2,6,6-Trimethylcyclohex-1-
Enyl)But-2-En-4-One
? 2,6,6-Trimethylcyclohex-2-
Ene-1,4-Dione
? 2,6,6-Trimethylcyclohexa-1,
3-Dienyl Methan
? 4-(2,6,6-Trimethylcyclohexa-1,
3-Dienyl)But-2-En-4-One
? 2,2,6-Trimethylcyclohexanone
? 2,3,5-Trimethylpyrazine
? 1-Tyrosine
? delta-Undercalactone
? gamma-Undecalactone
? Undecanal
? 2-Undecanone, 1
? 0-Undecenal
? Urea
? Valencene
? Valeraldehyde
? Valerian Root Extract, Oil
and Powder
? Valeric Acid
? gamma-Valerolactone
? Valine
? Vanilla Extract And Oleoresin
? Vanillin
? Veratraldehyde
? Vetiver Oil
? Vinegar
? Violet Leaf Absolute
? Walnut Hull Extract
? Water
? Wheat Extract And Flour
? Wild Cherry Bark Extract
? Wine and Wine Sherry
? Xanthan Gum
? 3,4-Xylenol
? Yeast

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Riaz

geez thats a long list LOL

cant believe i put that sh*t into my body for 20 years!


----------



## Ollypop

Holy crap! 

That's quite a list. The tartaric acid. Sodium hydroxide and lactic acid got my attention. I'm looking at my stinkies with an evil eye now. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

LOL am I glad I'm vaping


----------



## Die Kriek

Vanilla, Orange, Cinnamon, Sandalwood, Lemongrass, Apple. Never once had a stinky that tasted like any of those?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

The one that got my attention is Urea 

_Urea, also called carbamide, is an organic chemical compound, and is essentially the waste produced by the body after metabolizing protein. Naturally, the compound is produced when the liver breaks down protein or amino acids, and ammonia; the kidneys then transfer the urea from the blood to the urine._


----------



## devdev

The anise got my attention. Maybe that is how they get stinkies to taste like anus?

I think the flavours are the real unknown element in ejuice. We know that PG and VG can be safely metabolised by the body, but what compounds emerge from the flavourants?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollypop

Anise tastes like liquorice. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> The anise got my attention. Maybe that is how they get stinkies to taste like anus?
> 
> I think the flavours are the real unknown element in ejuice. We know that PG and VG can be safely metabolised by the body, but what compounds emerge from the flavourants?



I agree, I've been thinking. What goes in to the flavourants? What happens when they get heated up to the the point of vaporizing.


----------



## Derick

annemarievdh said:


> I agree, I've been thinking. What goes in to the flavourants? What happens when they get heated up to the the point of vaporizing.



Currently that is the biggest question - although all the flavourants have been approved for human consumption only a few of them (like Diacetyl) have been tested and proven to be harmful when inhaling.

The rest... they just don't know, no tests have been done ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

mother ducker that's a list and a half!!!  i'm so stoked that i'm stinkie free!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Derick said:


> Currently that is the biggest question - although all the flavourants have been approved for human consumption only a few of them (like Diacetyl) have been tested and proven to be harmful when inhaling.
> 
> The rest... they just don't know, no tests have been done ever



Do you think there will be any tests done any time soon. I think this might be the biggest problem in the vaping world.


----------



## Derick

Metal Liz said:


> mother ducker that's a list and a half!!!  i'm so stoked that i'm stinkie free!!!!


And that list is BEFORE combustion - during combustion another 2000 or so chemicals is created - in the end you get in around 5000 chemicals or so

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev

Well I don't think it is hard to imagine that flavours could contain chemicals that catalyse during vaporisation and become dangerous.

Remember that the flavours are GRAS (Generally Regarded As Safe) when consumed orally. Nothing is known about super heating them


----------



## johan

Now I've got a good story to tell my grandchildren one day - Oupa once smoked P#@ (urea) and a lot of other K@#, if you don't believe me here's the list.


----------



## Derick

annemarievdh said:


> Do you think there will be any tests done any time soon. I think this might be the biggest problem in the vaping world.



I'm sure there will be, FDA etc. will either demand that the tests be done or do it themselves.

You can always go flavour free - just vape straight up DIY juice - but if you do that, then you might as well stop eating salt in your diet, stop having that glass of wine before bed and stop drinking Soda of any kind 

Just about everything we do has some element of risk to it, it just depends on how much fun you are willing to give up to avoid that risk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Well I don't think it is hard to imagine that flavours could contain chemicals that catalyse during vaporisation and become dangerous.
> 
> Remember that the flavours are GRAS (Generally Regarded As Safe) when consumed orally. Nothing is known about super heating them



In my society "Gras" is considered illegal and very dangerous ??

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Metal Liz

in my opinion... this cancer causing chemical reaction from vaping is a milifraction of the cancer causing chemicals and chemical reactions in smoking... i'm happy vaping and will definitely not be converting back to stinkies just because of this one factor... (if it's even true...) Vaper for life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Everything in life has a risk, and to be quite honest the risks that vaping offers is minuscule compared to all the other sh!t we catch on in our lives.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Derick said:


> I'm sure there will be, FDA etc. will either demand that the tests be done or do it themselves.
> 
> You can always go flavour free - just vape straight up DIY juice - but if you do that, then you might as well stop eating salt in your diet, stop having that glass of wine before bed and stop drinking Soda of any kind
> 
> Just about everything we do has some element of risk to it, it just depends on how much fun you are willing to give up to avoid that risk



There is no way I'm giving up Flavor, or any of the other things... But it would be nice to have the answers if any one ever asked me or try'd to convince me vaping is bad.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Derick

annemarievdh said:


> There is no way I'm giving up Flavor, or any of the other things... But it would be nice to have the answers if any one ever asked me or try'd to convince me vaping is bad.



Agreed, what I always say to them is that my health improvement after a started vaping is proof enough for me that vaping is perhaps not good, but orders of magnitude less harmful to me than smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Agree to that @Derick. There is no turning back for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jase

As stated, all things come with risk. I personally feel that I have chosen the less of two evils by dropping the stinkys and started vaping. Last week I relapsed when my last battery (I lost one on the plane the week before that) died and had a few stinkys (I'll ensure that never happens again!). Firstly they tasted horrible but more importantly they made me feel so lethargic. Then there is the smell that permeates and lingers in the room. I could smell that stinky on my fingers for at least an hour afterwards (even after washing my hands).

I too was a bit down when I read the article but I'll wait for the actual study to be release and scrutinize that instead of some media house that is driven by sensationalism to ensure profitability.

Lastly, if we are going to nitpick every bad habit we partake in, we may as well just not be born; think of food chemicals, carbon monoxide we inhale sitting in traffic, alcohol consumption, inhaling deodorant / hairspray, caffiene etc. The list is endless!

My 2c... Vape on!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Xhale

I understand in this test they put the atty thingy on a machine thingy and then measures stuffs. I dont inhale dry hits, my body pretty much prevents me from doing that. But the machine thingy will then measure that and say "eh, there's bad stuffs in here"
We know what burnt juice is like, the machine doesnt, it just says "hey, I found more bad stuff here"

As for the flavourings, regarded as safe, food use, I suppose you are meant to put them in something like a pot of water with meat and tomatoes and potatoes and then boil gently at 100deg and it smells divine. (not a chef, but you get where I am going)

Ultimately though, even if ecigs were as bad as cigarettes, I smoked cigarettes willingly. These are still cheaper and taste nicer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

